

An Introduction to RubyMotionQuery - jballanc
https://ir_public.s3.amazonaws.com/projects/rmq/rmq_guide.pdf

======
actsasbuffoon
This looks amazing. You are my f&*%ing hero.

~~~
twerth
You're welcome :-).

